# Mid-America Ribfest



## wutang (Aug 3, 2008)

If anyone is gonna be in the Omaha, Ne/Council Bluffs, Ia area in a couple weekends. The Mid-America Rib Fest is going to be at the Mid-America Center in Council Bluffs Aug 14-17. I went last year and the food was good, live bands playing, free sauce samples, lost of food to choose from. Now that I am smoking myself, I have to go see how my food stacks up. 

Here is a link with a little more info.
http://www.midamericacenter.com/shar...nk=98.7C8199F2


----------



## wutang (Aug 12, 2008)

just a little bump because it is coming up this weekend


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good time but the Que has been way disappointing at this events for me.   Hope yours is better.


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Amen, Brother. Frustrating competing as well.


----------



## wutang (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually it turns out my wife has a bridal shower to go to this weekend for a cousin of hers. So I get to be left alone on Saturday-think I'll put a butt on in the wee hours of the morning, maybe a breakfast fattie.  Of course some abt's to munch on while the butt is going.  Is that a good thing that I would rather stay home and spend all day smoking than go eat some ribs from a so-called "professional" competition?


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Well.. never know. Experience all you can. Form your own opinion. But please report back.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 13, 2008)

I would like to go, but have to work. If you can go, you should, you may be suprised at what you see and taste.


----------



## cubguy17 (Aug 13, 2008)

I plan on going and checking it out, haven't ever gone before.


----------



## wutang (Aug 14, 2008)

I went last year and enjoyed it.  I plan on smoking at home all day Saturday-maybe I will try and get up there on Sunday.  If I go I will try to take some pictures.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been to this event a few years ago. It was fun and the food was ok. I would go again (and might this weekend). The main turn off was that it cost $10 just to get in. Then you could purchase a snack basket of 2 or 3 ribs for around $5 I seem to remember. Add those costs to the event priced beers and it can get a bit spendy. The fun part was that there were numerous vendors to sample and the people watching was great. I'm going to see the Black Crowes on Friday night, And the Polish festival is on Sunday......so maybe it's time to let someone else cook the que for me for a change on Saturday. We'll see, CubGuy...when you goin? Maybe we can hook up.

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 14, 2008)

I just came home for lunch and the local news was doing a story about this event. They were talking to a guy from "Big Boned BBQ". Aparently, the band Little Feat are going to be playing on Saturday night. Perfect! Now I'm going for sure!

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 14, 2008)

For more information on this event go to www.midamericacenter.com

BTW, the admission is only $5. Not the $10 I stated before.

Dave


----------



## wutang (Aug 18, 2008)

A little bump to try and find out if anyone went to this.  I ended up smoking all day Sat and being lazy on Sunday (why go pay for que when I got some leftovers in the fridge).  Just wondering if anybody ending up going to this event.


----------

